# Non traditional Bars



## mbond09 (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone out there using a non traditional handle bar setup? Like some dirt drop bars or moustache bars. If so how is it working out?


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

I tried some, loved them for flatter sections, hated them for the hills.

I tried the Ragley Carnegie bar.

Ragley Carnegie handlebar review - BikeRadar


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I have carbon/kevlar Ragleys and love them on my SS. A little narrow, but OK. I don't think you can buy them any more.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm using on one marys. I actually really dig them. Been on my bike for like half a year now. They feel great and they have this feel like you're on a motorcycle or just swooping through the woods. They feel very comfortable but their sort of narrow.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I was using riser bars with bar ends if that counts...


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Titec J-Bar (Jones H-Bar clone), loving it.


----------



## Havi (Oct 27, 2008)

I´m using Ragley Carnegies as well. Gives a very nice and comfortable hand position for singlespeeding. Alas they are not produced anymore but there is an extremely simmilar bar from Soma named Clarence.


----------



## slowride454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not on my SS rig, but on my fatbike right now. I had these Velo Orange Casey's Crazy Bars on my Soma Double Cross and didn't like them all that much, so I'm going back to some cowbells. But I'm really liking them on the fatbike and will be getting another set when I build up my next SS rig.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Havi said:


> I´m using Ragley Carnegies as well. Gives a very nice and comfortable hand position for singlespeeding. Alas they are not produced anymore but there is an extremely simmilar bar from Soma named Clarence.


Soma Clarence is more similar to a Mary bar. Salsa has a 25deg sweep bend2 bar which is more similar to the Carnegie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I use a shallow drop



It's a One23 Minotaur, also known as Satori Bull bar. The really big advantage is they are mtb diameters.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

On-one Midge:







Climbs well, easy to control in the rough stuff and offers various grips for longer races. Looks peculiar, too.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Removed my Midge's. The brake hoods were too close together.
Quite good from the drops, but I'm back on my Salsa Bell Lap's as I mainly ride from the hoods.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

some of the bars i'm considering for my upcoming cross/gravel bike, or drop-bar 29er.

soma junebug, salsa woodchipper, on-one midge, wtb dirt drop, salsa cowbell 2


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

Jones H-bar on my main ride, rigid 29er


----------



## bigdog100 (Sep 13, 2009)

Are h bars ok to downhill on a XC ride. I am in desert and the DH sections are rocky with mild drop offs and like the idea of H bar for climbs and comfort but are they safe?


----------



## plantdude (Dec 30, 2007)

They're fine for downhills. However, if you're on a rigid front end and doing descents with lots of high speed bumpy terrain, your hands do end up getting pressed in the shifter pods after a bit (unless you have a death grip on the bars). This is the only downside to them. If it were a serious issue you could easily use some sort of stop between the grip and shifter/lever clamps (like what a BMX grip has). This would give your hand something to press against rather than the shifter pod.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

slowride454 said:


> Not on my SS rig, but on my fatbike right now. I had these Velo Orange Casey's Crazy Bars on my Soma Double Cross and didn't like them all that much, so I'm going back to some cowbells. But I'm really liking them on the fatbike and will be getting another set when I build up my next SS rig.


that might be just what I'm looking for, thanks for posting. Was going to go dirt drops on my Unit but didn't like the idea of a super high stem to accommodate them. Also considered putting some bar ends inside my grips for a tucked down cruising position but that would be dorky as heck.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

If I did dirt drips on my Unit, I'd just flip the stem.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

if anyone wants to experiment, I have an Origin8 Batwing bar (black, 31.8mm) and an On-One Midge bar (silver, 31.8mm) that I would be willing to trade for something. looking for a Shimano 1x10 speed setup in particular. maybe a SS hub.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jones Bend H bar. Finally available in 710mm. Right now they are on my Mukluk. They will probably get moved over to my Krampus when I convert it to single speed.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

Captain_America1976 said:


> Jones Bend H bar. Finally available in 710mm. Right now they are on my Mukluk. They will probably get moved over to my Krampus when I convert it to single speed.
> View attachment 965838


I probably need a pair of these, huh? I really like the On One Mary's but my only qualm with them is how narrow they are.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Awshucks said:


> I probably need a pair of these, huh? I really like the On One Mary's but my only qualm with them is how narrow they are.


Also, Mary bars have a reputation for failing. Go for the Jones bars or Salsa Bend bars.

Edit: *had* a reputation for failing 5+ years ago with the 25.4 clamp version. This might no longer be an issue with 31.8 clamp diameter adding stiffness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KgB (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a set of brand new Titec H bars if anyone wants to trade for a wide carbon bar. The H bars are just not wide enough so I have never used them, I think they are more suited for a commuter.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I use the Answer 20/20 bar. It's nice and comfortable on the longer rides, but you can't get much leverage on the climbs.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BmoreKen said:


> Also, Mary bars have a reputation for failing. Go for the Jones bars or Salsa Bend bars.


That's news to me. I've been using On-One Mary bars for many years, as have several other people in my area. I'm sure we would have picked up on any word of this and it would have gone through the community like wildfire.

Can you show us an actual instance of this? Was it fatigue or crash damage? Are there any checks we have to make - other than the usual?


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Velobike said:


> That's news to me. I've been using On-One Mary bars for many years, as have several other people in my area. I'm sure we would have picked up on any word of this and it would have gone through the community like wildfire.
> 
> Can you show us an actual instance of this? Was it fatigue or crash damage? Are there any checks we have to make - other than the usual?


I don't have any direct experience, but several local riders have had experiences where the bars fail due to fatigue and they regularly warn against their use. The usual "just riding along" scenario after a few years of use on a rigid singlespeed. We're talking 5+ years ago, before they offered a 31.8 clamp version, so it's possible they've addressed the issues. The 25.4 version also had a reputation for being very flexy.

Went back and edited my original post to soften the language a bit.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BmoreKen said:


> I don't have any direct experience, but several local riders have had experiences where the bars fail due to fatigue and they regularly warn against their use. The usual "just riding along" scenario after a few years of use on a rigid singlespeed. We're talking 5+ years ago, before they offered a 31.8 clamp version, so it's possible they've addressed the issues. The 25.4 version also had a reputation for being very flexy.
> 
> Went back and edited my original post to soften the language a bit.


It's an important safety issue, so it's worth raising.


The UK experience of On-One Marys


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

Velobike said:


> It's an important safety issue, so it's worth raising.
> 
> 
> The UK experience of On-One Marys


Just relating what has become local lore around me, here in the Mid-Atlantic. Somebody mentions Mary bar, and somebody else says "they break".


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BmoreKen said:


> Just relating what has become local lore around me, here in the Mid-Atlantic. Somebody mentions Mary bar, and somebody else says "they break".


I think I'll believe it when I see a pic of a broken one, the evidence is pointing to mtb myth.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the Carver MyTi carbon bar? Or the Ti version?


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

I just mounted a MyTi carbon but don't have a real ride on it yet. First impression is that it feels like a wide Mary but no rise.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 25, 2009)

redwarrior said:


> I just mounted a MyTi carbon but don't have a real ride on it yet. First impression is that it feels like a wide Mary but no rise.


If you are switching from a flat bar, I'd like your impression on whether a longer stem is needed to keep your hands at about the same saddle-grip distance. I use a 9 deg flat bar, and guessing from pictures it looks like the position would be about the same... ?


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

It's on a new build so what I'm about to say needs to be taken with a grain of salt. The bike I've been riding has a similar ETT measurement & I've been using a bar with no rise & 15 degree sweep with a 60mm stem. I've felt that a 70mm stem would be perfect on that bike. I've got a 70mm stem on the new build with the MyTi & on the +/- 350 yards I've ridden it in my driveway, I'd say that you'll be good with the same stem.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Velobike said:


> I think I'll believe it when I see a pic of a broken one, the evidence is pointing to mtb myth.


I was one of the ones who broke one. There was a time when the Origin 8 Space Bars and the On One Mary were breaking all the time. I was riding over a small log, and my bars snapped in half. I will see if I can find pictures. These were the 24.5 version. Origin 8 made chromoly version for MTB in 24.5, and I think both companies went with a 31.8 clamp. It's been years since I have heard of one breaking.


----------



## BudMelman (Sep 9, 2012)

I also have On One Mary's ,31.8, rigid singlespeed, no problems. Hand position is good, but does make 'em feel narrow. Also have FuBars, 25.4, but I would NOT place any orders with that ****in guy now.


----------



## tdurack (Dec 31, 2012)

mack_turtle said:


> if anyone wants to experiment, I have an Origin8 Batwing bar (black, 31.8mm) and an On-One Midge bar (silver, 31.8mm) that I would be willing to trade for something. looking for a Shimano 1x10 speed setup in particular. maybe a SS hub.


I'm looking for a set of batwings if you are willing to sell.


----------

